# Luz emergencia modificado.



## rafalin4 (Jun 1, 2012)

buenas tardes y un saludos a todos los que hacen posible este foro.
soy un asiduo lector de este apasionante mundo de la electronica y aunque no me prodigo mucho en comentar en los post, si que leo lo mio para ponerme al día en en esta materia que tanto nos gusta.

la verdad que ahora me ha tocado a mi preguntar un pequeño problema que me asalta y que os comento a continuacion.

resulta que hace unos días, realicé un circuito de luz de emergencia con protección de batería tanto a nivel de carga, como de descarga, me explico con una foto,

este es el circuito que acabo de construir:





de esta web: http://www.circuitstoday.com/automatic-led-emergency-light-modified-version 

este es el modificado (esta mas abajo en esa web) 

tambien es muy parecido a este que se postea en este enlace https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/luz-emergencia-led-46573/ aunque no es exactamente el mismo.

en la web original pone:
""El Sr. Seetharaman también ha modificado esta Luz de emergencia del LED con un bajo voltaje de corte de protección para proteger la batería contra una descarga total. Una vez que la tensión en los bornes de la batería cae por debajo de 5,7 voltios de los LED se apaga. Eche un vistazo en el circuito modificado se muestra a continuación.""

sin embargo, en mi simulación, tanto con circuit wizar, como con livewire, incluso con multisim, no obtengo los resultados satisfactorios que pensaba y es que la regulacion con los zener de 6,2 v. para sobrecarga como de 5,1 v. para limitacion de protección de descarga, no parece que funcionen bien, el pcb lo realice con eagle y aunque actualmente funciona en placa real, no se si el circuito hace su función tanto de corte de tension por sobrecarga como de descarga, 
aqui una fotito:
en el recuadro rojo estan mis dudas...











a ver si veis algo que a mi se me pasa...
saluditos.



y otra cosa, mi gran preocupacion es cocinar la batería que tengo colocada que es de 6 volt. y 7 Ah. completamente nueva. 
aparte, he colocado un electrolitico de 100 uF por el de 1000 y la R17 que era de 4,7 Ohmio, la he sustituido por otra de 15 Ohmio, se puede apreciar en el circuito de simulacion ultimo.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 7, 2012)

Hola.

Sube tu circuito en Circuit Wizard (empácalo o comprimelo en Winzip o Winrar. Para subirlo. usa *Más Opciones* para eso).

Chao.
elaficioando.


----------



## rafalin4 (Jun 9, 2012)

gracias elaficionado por tu interes, aqui te mando el circuito.



edito:
el regulador LM317 en circuit wizar no figura, por lo que tengo puesto el 7809.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 12, 2012)

Hola.

Vas a tener que usar otro simulador. Proteus tiene el LM317.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## J2C (Jun 12, 2012)

El circuito mejorará su funcionamiento si desde el ánodo de los zener's colocas una resistencia tipo 2.2KΩ a masa.

De esa manera ambos transistores sensaran la caída de tensión sobre sus respectivas resistencias y no te afectará la corriente de fuga de los zener's.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 12, 2012)

Hola.

Hice algunas modificaciones para que funcione el circuito.
Use LM7805 en lugar del LM317. Ajuste el voltaje de carga a 7.x voltios.
Puse dos baterías, una simula la batería descargada y la otra simula una batería cargada.

El circuito funciona.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## rafalin4 (Jun 19, 2012)

gracias, os comento según pruebe...


----------



## allnighter69 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hola, mira yo hice ese proyecto pero la versión sencilla le puse una fuente de 6v donde va la batería y no le he puesto el trafo al puente de diodos y si funciona por lo menos cuando no esta funcionando la fuente principal la vdd no se por que pusieron el zener de 6.8 si ya tenían el lm317 pudiéndolo configurar al voltaje para cargar la batería sin embargo funciona, ahora si necesitas un sistema que sense sobrecarga o corte cuando se carga la batería no podría ayudarte sin embargo piensa en esto, si hay corte por carga completa o un corte por sobrecarga entraran los leds aunque no sea lo mismo tiene el mismo efecto y en cuanto a las dudas de que si truena o no la batería no creo y si no le confías pon una fuente como yo le hice, y si pones los 10 leds para una batería de 4 ah como dice en el diagrama creo te duraran mucho creo a "ojo de buen cubero" como 10 hrs yo le puse 23 pero mi placa le caben hasta 46 leds así a lo mejor te duran unas 3 o 4 horas en lo que la compañía de luz reanuda la red eléctrica y sí ponle un capacitor de 1000 o 2200 UF al lm317 ya si no tienes, muy "gastado" el asunto ponle uno de 470uf, espero haberte ayudado,saludos a todos


----------



## sebarincon (Jul 23, 2013)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Hice algunas modificaciones para que funcione el circuito.
> Use LM7805 en lugar del LM317. Ajuste el voltaje de carga a 7.x voltios.
> ...



Elaficionado, estoy tratando de hacer este mismo circuito pero para una bateria de GEL 12v 4.5 ah. pero me surgio una duda con la proteccion que tiene este circuito para el bajo voltaje de batería (en el circuito original 5.1v).

Lo estuve probando en el caso que Estuviera la corriente de linea cortada y a su ves la batería  baje su voltaje por debajo de 5.1v,  el circuito no funciona. En ningún momento actúa el zener para que "salvar" a la bateria y que no quede con un voltaje bajo que la pueda dañar.

Muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 24, 2013)

Hola.

El zéner de 5.1V es porque la batería es de 6V. Para 12V debes usar un zéner de 10V (más o menos).
El funcionamiento del circuito lo encuentras aquí: http://www.circuitstoday.com/automatic-led-emergency-light-modified-version

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## davidq82 (Dic 16, 2014)

Hola que tal, estoy en un proyecto similar al que postearon mi pregunta seria a ese mismo circuito se le pueden agregar 24 leds?. (12 mas a los que tiene). Adjunto la simulación.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 16, 2014)

Hola.

El circuito original usa LEDs de 3.x voltios, pero si usa LEDs rojos (1.86v) en serie, tal vez funcione bien.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## rafalin4 (Dic 17, 2014)

yo desde hace 2 años mas o menos tengo este circuito funcionando de maravilla con 2 focos de 12 led  cada uno, de luz blanca de esa de los chinos.
en casa hay apagones en invierno casi a menudo y me dura varias horas encendidas.

ahora estoy haciendo otro igual.
la batería de 6 Volt. 7 Ah.
saludos.


----------



## horacioraul (Ene 14, 2017)

Hola Rafalin4 podrias subir una foto del circuito porque no lo puedo abrir con el livewire que tengo. Gracias!!!!!


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 14, 2017)

Hola.

 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

